
Google Experimental Search - Keyboard Shortcuts - duck
http://www.google.com/experimental/#BetaShortcuts
======
shrnky
I still prefer vimperator <http://vimperator.org/> in firefox and vimlike
smoozie
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/donnjgnmaheadpip...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/donnjgnmaheadpiphiedimcjpiefdnnj)
in google chrome as I can navigate any page with just the keyboard.

~~~
meedimusic
You may also want to take a look at vimium for google chrome. I prefer it a
little more than vimlike smoozie.

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/dbepggeogbaibhgn...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/dbepggeogbaibhgnhhndojpepiihcmeb)

This made my switch to chrome from firefox much easier.

------
someguy235
I've been using this for a long time. It could be great, but it's pretty
limited. There doesn't seem to be a way to open a link in a new tab, or to get
to the next page of results, so you still have to go back and forth from
keyboard to mouse.

~~~
duck
Yeah, I am finding the same thing. Why wouldn't they include those two items I
don't understand... kind of makes it useless after testing it for a day.

------
niekmaas
Cool be pretty usefull. Is it just me or is the Key choice a bit weird? I find
J for next and K for previous confusing. Would have expected it to be other
way round.

~~~
nicpottier
Ya, those are vi standards. Wish they would at least support emacs p,n
versions as well, as that's what I've remapped my gmail to. (and also what
most unix's support by default in shells etc..)

Kind of weird that the vi standard is what has stuck with Google, anybody have
an explanation apart from just the first peeps who did it being vi junkies?

~~~
ximeng
Bram Molenaar (author of Vim) works at Google, that might have something to do
with it.

Also the "accessible view" seems to have n and p as well.

